# Sinkwoof =D



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

What you guys think these sink wood?
which one better?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the fourth one


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

# 4 as well


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Im still trying to figure out what 'sinkwoof' is hahaha.

But anyways, I like the first one


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

concure with the forth


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd say 4 and then 1


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I like number 5. Kinda a cool looking piece.


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

I would have to say I like #4 as well


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

4 and 1 here too  (in that order)


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

4 and 5 are nice...hard choice. id get both..


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

4
1
5
3
2

my order from


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

halonine said:


> Im still trying to figure out what 'sinkwoof' is hahaha.
> 
> But anyways, I like the first one


hehe... i miss type it.... too lazy to change it back~~

nice!! haha #5 is combie with #1 and #2 , and ya!! # 4 looks great for me too ~~

i am gonna sell them soon, if my tank doesnt fit of any of these~~


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

#4 all the way, #1 runner up


----------

